# Tog



## bobabouy (Nov 13, 2006)

blackfishing was off the hook today off the barny north jetty fish to 10lb were caught, crabs were the bait of choice some were also caught on clams,got my 2, 6 and 8lb many tossed back,many guys don;t know the limit,rangers had a bird whisper in there ear,so watch those limits fellas


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

*Nice report..*

barny north jetty??

Where is this exactly? I go to NJ once in a while, usually go to Pt Pleasant Canal for togs. Thats all I know.


----------

